# Software to run DMX Laser/DMX Skull and Projection Mapping



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

xLights will do all that, has DMX, servos and video capability (video can be direct from xlights or stored on a pi and run remote), and xLights is FREE


----------



## netherworldforest (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello Crowman,

I don't know if you heard the podcast Hauntcast. I think its those episodes. From season 5. Terra also Scary Lady Videos on youtube. Its the person who knows all about DMX. Here is a link to her Halloweenforum profile. She her screen name is
*Terra. *








Terra







www.halloweenforum.com





here is her YouTube. I don't think it has any videos on dmx. Scaryladyvideos

But if those is the episode I think she goes into detail about dmx and her using in her haunt. Im sure you can message her also.


https://www.hauntcast.net/episodes/category/SEASON+5










Episode 60: Lethal Injection


Episode 60: Lethal Injection - The Second Series Finale (was it really?!) with Baker & Thunder fondling recollecty about Hauntcast, Jim Transue of Isher Creations, and music by Calabrese. Enjoy the show and Stay Scary! Full show notes and feature links on our website. Support Hauntcast on...




www.podbean.com





As Ozaz said you can Use a "Pi" I would guess he means *Raspberry Pi Computer about 40 dollars very cool and not to hard to use. If you know Python you can make it into a controller.*


----------



## Crowman (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

Cant go wrong with Xlights as stated above. It's free and the Facebook groups have tons of people willing to help


----------

